# Looking for recommendations of a highly regarded Maltese breeder in Northern California



## Tereza F (Apr 27, 2021)

I would like to have recommendations for a reputable Maltese breeder around San Francisco. It could be a bit further.
I was an adorable Maltese Mom for 16 years, but my baby became a little bright star in the sky two months ago.
I would love to find a little brother or sister for him.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

A top breeder but a difficult person to deal with is Pat Keen from Richelieu Maltese. There is also Alexis in Sacramento.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

Also if you are willing to fly or have a dog flown to you, you could try Hollywood Maltese in Arizona. She has some beautiful dogs.


----------



## Tereza F (Apr 27, 2021)

Lark said:


> Also if you are willing to fly or have a dog flown to you, you could try Hollywood Maltese in Arizona. She has some beautiful dogs.


I will check them out.
Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Whitefairy maltese (Mar 2, 2021)

@pure_maltese_world on Instagram.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

Is this the puppy you are going to get?


----------



## BBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Lark said:


> Also if you are willing to fly or have a dog flown to you, you could try Hollywood Maltese in Arizona. She has some beautiful dogs.


I know OP probably already found a Maltese by now, but I have been looking. Do you know this breeder? I came across two completely different comments from buyers who both said their dog died within six months and the other a year. Both also said that she refused to speak to them or help them in anyway. There are two sides to every story, so if you know she is reputable, just ignore my comment and I’ll ignore what I read. It’s hard to know who is being honest online.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

BBoo said:


> I know OP probably already found a Maltese by now, but I have been looking. Do you know this breeder? I came across two completely different comments from buyers who both said their dog died within six months and the other a year. Both also said that she refused to speak to them or help them in anyway. There are two sides to every story, so if you know she is reputable, just ignore my comment and I’ll ignore what I read. It’s hard to know who is being honest online.


Which breeder are you referring to?


----------



## BBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Lark said:


> Which breeder are you referring to?


Hollywood Maltese. I think the breeder is Victoria Harris.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

I have had a very good experience with her. She absolutely loves her dogs. She is a nurse and has been helpful with various problems. I purchased my now 2-year old Romeo from one of her "protégées," under Victoria's guidance. He's a really wonderful dog, extremely beautiful, very smart and great temperament. It is true that he is larger than we had thought (not 5 but more like 7.5 pounds) and his coat is more wooly than silky. But that's not her fault. Two of three in that litter came out the wooly coat; one with the silky one. The father was a Korean champion and the thicker coat can come from the Korean lines. But his face and structure are just beautiful. The mother was the daughter of the grand champion Oscar from the Hollywood line. Victoria was always available to me for advice. When early on Romeo had a frightening reaction to the Advantix tick medicine, she immediately posted it on her Facebook page and I received many useful responses. It's hard to imagine that she was rude to any buyers - but I guess anything is possible. My experience has been good. Here he is, on my screen. I don't think you can get more charming than that!


----------

